# Favorite Marsala-hued MAC Lipstick?



## Jennifae (Dec 23, 2014)

In honor of Pantone's top color pick for 2015, what is your favorite Marsala-hued lipstick by MAC? 






  Here are my personal favorites:






*Bad Girl RiRi  *













*Hot Chocolate  *


----------



## jaymuse (Dec 23, 2014)

Creme in your coffee. I wear it almost everyday!


----------



## liba (Dec 28, 2014)

Hot Chocolate for sure!!!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 14, 2015)

I had to think about it, but mine is definitely *Bad Girl RiRi*!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







liba said:


> Hot Chocolate for sure!!!


  I love Hot Chocolate!


----------



## Anneri (Jan 14, 2015)

Mine is Rusty Huggable! Love ist to pieces!


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jan 14, 2015)

Amorous ; )


----------



## ma146rina (Jan 14, 2015)

Bad girl Ri Ri


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 14, 2015)

ma146rina said:


> Bad girl Ri Ri


----------



## Maris Crane (Jan 14, 2015)

Subscribing to this one!


----------



## xkurwamacx (Jan 14, 2015)

I love Creme in your Coffee sooo much!


----------



## KayB (Jan 18, 2015)

I'm going to go with Viva Glam III


----------



## msvluvsmac (Jan 18, 2015)

Taupe


----------



## Amoure T Jones (Jan 20, 2015)

liba said:


> Hot Chocolate for sure!!!


  Mine is a little more taupe on me but still a gorgeous shade.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 20, 2015)

Amoure T Jones said:


> How pretty this looks on you. Very soft. I think I'll be wearing this one more often.


  Thank you.  I bet it looks beautiful on you.


----------



## Amoure T Jones (Jan 20, 2015)

jennifae said:


> I have that one on my wish list as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I bet it looks beautiful on you.


  I usually wear muted colors like this to church and have been  choosing Syrup and Hug Me but I think I'm going to wear BGRR next Sunday. Thanks hun.


----------



## Greyeyedgal (Jan 21, 2015)

I love enchanted one from the alluring aquatics collection for last year. It's beautiful.


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 14, 2015)

I would hand it to AA Mystical, Creme in your Coffee, and Retro! I love that Marsala is an MLBB-type shade


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 15, 2015)

BandNerdChic said:


> I would hand it to AA Mystical, Creme in your Coffee, and Retro! I love that Marsala is an MLBB-type shade


  Mystical is another favorite of mine.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 15, 2015)

jaymuse said:


> Creme in your coffee. I wear it almost everyday!


  Hands down my favorite lipstick of ll time! It is just sooo pretty...perfect for work and feels amazing. Wears off beautifully. Ugh I could continue all day lol.


----------



## Jayjayy (Feb 15, 2015)

MAC Retro is my fav Marsala-inspired lipstick. It can pull kind of red, or brown, but it's beautiful.


----------



## lipstickrave (Feb 19, 2015)

Creme In Your Coffee. All time fave.


----------



## Naynadine (Feb 20, 2015)

jennifae said:


> In honor of Pantone's top color pick for 2015, what is your favorite Marsala-hued lipstick by MAC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I love this shade on you!


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 20, 2015)

Naynadine said:


> I love this shade on you!


  Thanks, Nadine!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I love this color!


----------



## CrimsonQuill157 (Feb 20, 2015)

I'd say Del Rio, for sure. I need to try Retro.


----------



## 13lolagirl (Feb 20, 2015)

I forgot about Hot Chocolate. I think I lost mine!!


----------



## itsmeg (Feb 21, 2015)

Mac's Mystical lipstick from the Alluring Aquatics collection!


----------



## pinkcrush (Feb 21, 2015)

Verve is my marsala shade of choice of the moment... I want Del Rio but it's been sold out!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 21, 2015)

Mac's Taupe is my favorite Marsala-inspired lipstick.


----------



## Queenesq (Feb 21, 2015)

Mac's Verve, Mystical and Hot Chocolate.


----------



## BandNerdChic (Feb 21, 2015)

Mmmm you all are making me want to track down Hot Chocolate


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 21, 2015)

jennifae said:


> In honor of Pantone's top color pick for 2015, what is your favorite Marsala-hued lipstick by MAC?
> 
> Mine is *Bad Girl RiRi*!


loveeeee


liba said:


> Hot Chocolate for sure!!!


i love hot chocalate too beautiful color


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 21, 2015)

Mines is nars blonde venus


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 24, 2015)

CrimsonQuill157 said:


> I'd say Del Rio, for sure. I need to try Retro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Do you have a favorite by MAC?


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 24, 2015)

jennifae said:


> I just placed an order for Creme In Your Coffee and Taupe!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Jennifae I just realize it was for mac lipsticks  My fave mac one is velvet teddy


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 24, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> My fave mac one is velvet teddy


  I have that one (finally) on the way too!


----------



## allthingsglam (Feb 24, 2015)

jennifae said:


> I have that one (finally) on the way too!  ompom:


yayyyy its beautiful I hope u loveeee it to enjoy


----------



## Vandekamp (Feb 24, 2015)

allthingsglam said:


> Hi Jennifae I just realize it was for mac lipsticks  My fave mac one is velvet teddy


  I like Velvet Teddy.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Feb 26, 2015)

VG 3 mixed with Photo


----------



## forlippylovers (Feb 26, 2015)

My favorite Marsala hued Mac lipsticks are Bad Gal Riri, Hot Chocolate, and Mystical


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 28, 2015)

forlippylovers said:


> My favorite Marsala hued Mac lipsticks are Bad Gal Riri, Hot Chocolate, and Mystical


  Great picks!


----------



## Ajigglin (Mar 2, 2015)

I hope Hot Chocolate makes a comeback.


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 3, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> I hope Hot Chocolate makes a comeback.


  I wish I had gotten a backup.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 6, 2015)

I wish I owned bad girl riri


----------



## Vandekamp (Mar 6, 2015)

Trigger said:


> I wish I owned bad girl riri


  I sold mine about 3 months ago. It washed me out.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 6, 2015)

Ajigglin said:


> I hope Hot Chocolate makes a comeback.


  Oh I love that lippie....I should pull it out.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 6, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I sold mine about 3 months ago. It washed me out.


 did it really ? Ok you made me feel better for missing it


----------



## misskaine (Mar 11, 2015)

Syrup twig and brave


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 12, 2015)

misskaine said:


> Syrup twig and brave


  I just got Brave and Twig recently and love them both!


----------



## jennnzy (Mar 18, 2015)

Twig and Mystical


----------



## LoveLiv (Mar 18, 2015)

Definitely hot chocolate!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 31, 2015)

forlippylovers said:


> My favorite Marsala hued Mac lipsticks are Bad Gal Riri, Hot Chocolate, and Mystical


  these are mine as well...


----------

